# More pens to bore you with



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I managed some time in the shed today after a three and a half day break and this is the result, as a couple of you have mentioned, these kits are much easier than the European ones that I started with, my wife likes the one I call the dart, because it feels very comfortable in her arthritic hand.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Harry really neat. I see you are having fun with this new found hobby. Really like the black ebony well all three are excellent. Better get turning myself so you don't start pushing me. Great pics what do you do carry the camera everywhere with you.  geesch.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Great job Harry. All three are beauties but do like the ebony one. Well done.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks Bernie, like Glenmore has observed, I'm really enjoying this new side to my hobby, but this has caused a problem, I'm spending too much time deciding what to try next which doesn't leave enough time to actually make sawdust! In the near future I want to do a photo-shoot on making another replica French balloon clock using the 5 1/8" clock movement that I bought a few days ago, it's an in-between size compared to my previous clocks so I will start with making a set of templates.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Those are some real fine looking pens Harry. I will be looking forward to your photo shoot on the clock.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Harry. Those are some beauts my friend! I like them all Harry and it's fun to experiment with different shapes. Here is something to try, ... don't use the center band and add the difference in wood or better yet make a wooden band of alternate stock. Here are a couple photos of what I mean. No bushings to worry about, but use your slimline bushines as a guide. The first one is mine, the blue one and zebra wood one are someone elses and what I used as a guide when I did mine. You just need to be sure to use CA on the pen cap when you press it on cause it get stretched a bit. These are easy to do and look great, kind of a faux european look. 

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

What a good idea Corey, I'm certainly going to attempt one like yours, it looks very "classy" How do you reckon the white bands were done on the blue one? I've just checked all my pen kits and they are all "gold", I must try to find a source for other finishes. Earlier this evening my wife did a Google search on "wood turned pens" and the results were staggering! If I really get carried away I may have to think about eBay!!!!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Harry, the white lines are an inlay of some other material, can't remember what is what now. I simply burned lines in with wire on mine. For a glossy finish I prefer Enduro (Water bourne) product which is a 2 step process... a sealer and a gloss topcote. I buy it from Ernie at Beartooth Woods in small bottles. Not sure if you have access to it as it's a US or Canadian product. It goes on much like CA only no smell and burning of the eyes and no ghosting. Here is a great link for finish information for turnings. I have used his lathe applied lacquer approach and loved it.. if you can stand lacquer smell. Its quick and easy but the key with lacquer is letting it cure for a number of days without touching it. Then assemble the pen. 

http://www.woodturner-russ.com/FinishingSecrets.html

Especially this sections on pens:
http://www.woodturner-russ.com/FSOriginal4.html

Corey


----------

